# Sanyo DP 50749



## Jumpa67 (Nov 2, 2015)

My wife bought a 50" plasma Sanyo DP50749 "from her mom & dad" it worked fine for 6 months, We ended up getting a different stand for it & while I was swapping it the base of the stand "Metal feet" hung up as I lifted it up . The right side one fell out "and smashed my toe" ..No big deal grin & bear it but the left side "facing the TV" metal leg was dangling at an angle I kind of wiggled the 88 lb tv and it finally fell out "missing my toe this time:blush: " 

Anywho when I got it all set up and turned on the TV about 12" from the left side of the TV was all black so I clicked it off and on this time I had rainbow colored lined going from top to bottom " or bottom to top" these lines are there no matter what over the menu screen every channel & whether I have a cable box hooked up or not the left side had vertical lines all rainbow colored .. 

I took the 43 screws to remove the back panel to access the goodies but I Can't seem to find anything wrong any idea whats going on here any help would be greatly appreciated !! I'm wondering if the dangling leg might have done some damage to a board or something My Wife and I would greatly appreciate any advise you professionals may have to offer. 
Sincerely 
Rick & Tiffani!


----------



## Jumpa67 (Nov 2, 2015)

The top one should say "NO SIGNAL" I took that picture so you can see where it is cut off 
I hope these pictures help !


----------



## Jumpa67 (Nov 2, 2015)

anyone?


----------

